# How is the Nikon D3200?



## bongboy (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi,

How do you all review the new Nikon D3200


----------



## rider (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Review of Nikon D3200*

lol, before opening this thread I thought it is the review of new Nikon D3200.
So, do you mean you are looking to buy a DSLR camera? huh


----------



## bongboy (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Review of Nikon D3200*

yup planning to buy it... let me change heading...


----------



## rider (Aug 8, 2012)

If you your budget is upto 34.5k better to buy Nikon D5100 that comes with more features.

NEW NIKON D5100 HD DSLR + NIKON 18-55mm VR Lens +4GB SDHCCard+ Bag+ 2Yr WARRANTY


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 8, 2012)

D3200 is just a entry level dslr...better get a D5100


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2012)

whats the budget of OP.that is more important


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 8, 2012)

D3200 and D5100 cost same


----------



## bongboy (Aug 8, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> whats the budget of OP.that is more important



Around Rs 58K. In that what combo of body and lens you suggest???



sujoyp said:


> D3200 and D5100 cost same



is D3200 also lacking the AF motor in the body as D5100???


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2012)

bongboy said:


> Around Rs 58K. In that what combo of body and lens you suggest???


then get what sujoyp has suggested its good


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 8, 2012)

58k is good budget if u r ready to spend slowly on lenses and accessories
but if u want everything in 58k then there is a different idea

1. D7000+18-55

2. D5100 + 18-55 +70-300

3. 550D + 18-55 +55-250 +50mm

All 3 combos u can get ...remember u will need different lenses for different purposes...soo if u r ready to spend more on lens later then buy 1st one...or else if u want most of it now 2nd and 3rd choices


----------



## nac (Aug 8, 2012)

^
Are you sure D7000 would fit in this budget? If yes, who is the seller?


----------



## bongboy (Aug 8, 2012)

not sure about D7000, flipkart is quoting only body at Rs 57666


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 8, 2012)

donno about online sellers...but one of my friends bought it around 54k locally soo i thought maybe with a combo it will come at his budget ...

which city do you live...if in chennai,banglore,mumbai delhi,cochin,Nagpur etc i can find you a shop


----------



## nac (Aug 8, 2012)

About a month back, Nikon slashed price for D3100 and D5100 and increased D7000. Now body alone costs 64.5k MRP; with kit (18-105) 80k


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 8, 2012)

oooh thats a bad news....if mrp is 64 then 57k is a good price 

leave it...go for D5100 combo with 70-300


----------



## bongboy (Aug 9, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> donno about online sellers...but one of my friends bought it around 54k locally soo i thought maybe with a combo it will come at his budget ...
> 
> which city do you live...if in chennai,banglore,mumbai delhi,cochin,Nagpur etc i can find you a shop



I stay in delhi.... so if u can refer me any shop in delhi it wud be gr8 help.....


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 9, 2012)

ok let me ask some guys...will tell u soon


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 9, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> D3200 and D5100 cost same



same cost?

What's the difference between this 2 camera?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 9, 2012)

@ bongboy one of the good photographer friend in TDF toofan told me that u can check at 
alpha at palika bazaar, c p , new delhi.    if u can find the phone number...just call them.

@Rockstar .....not much big difference i would say...D3200 is there to replace the entry level D3100 ...and D3200 is new right now soo maybe price is bit high....also D3200 have 24MP I think....its good for birding and merrige photographers.

D5100 is the higher entry level dslr and will have better features then D3200 in all cases


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 9, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @Rockstar .....not much big difference i would say...D3200 is there to replace the entry level D3100 ...and D3200 is new right now soo maybe price is bit high....also D3200 have 24MP I think....its good for birding and merrige photographers.


yes D3200 have 24MP and D5100 have 16MP

thanks.. which one is good for outdoor and nature photography??


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 9, 2012)

bro D5100 is at a higher segment and will be have better feature set than entry level D3200

One should go for D5100 right now....D3200 is costly coz its new and not coz its similar to D5100


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 9, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> bro D5100 is at a higher segment and will be have better feature set than entry level D3200
> 
> One should go for D5100 right now....D3200 is costly coz its new and not coz its similar to D5100



okkkk thanks bro..


----------

